# mid cycle cramping



## birthmommom (Apr 25, 2004)

The last few months I have had these very strong horrible cramps mid way through my cycle...around ovulation. Everything that i read on the Internet says these cramps should be mild and only last a day or 2 but mine have been lasting almost all week.
Now this has happened for at least the last 3 months if not more and i always get my period on time so I do not think these are pregnancy implantation cramps.
So I guess I am writing b/c I am not sure if I should be concerned b/c they hurt a lot. I am on the pill but I went off last month b/c my script ran out and I am thinking of staying off. I do not have a reg. doctor but can go to planned parenthood.

Thoughts...suggestions.


----------

